# Removal of Tea Thread



## LordoftheTeapot (24 Sep 2009)

OK I can understand why the Tea? thread, and others, was 'locked' at over 20,000 posts... BUT, an e mail informing me of this happening would of been nice, along with the oppertunity of starting the replacement Tea? thread.

This is my last post


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Sep 2009)

What the deuce?

I speak as an outsider, admittedly, but given that (as I understand it) people maintain this stuff unpaid, and in their own time, couldn't one shrug one's shoulders, and kick off the successor thread?


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2009)

Erm, the original thread wasn't removed ... it's here.

The new one is simply a continuation of the original one.

I suppose it wasn't easy to see that though as I didn't put any pointers on either of the threads, so I've corrected that:

Link in original thread pointing to the new one
Link in the new thread pointing to the original one
Oh, and I've also copied the original post into the top of the new one so you're the originator of the new thread too.

It was late at night when I did it (actually, probably more likely the early hours of the morning) and as a few people seem to _get_ what had happened I never got around to explaining.

Anyhow, there you go, no harm no foul.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Panter (24 Sep 2009)

Not quite sure why you stick with this sometimes Shaun, given the attitude of some on here.


Very glad you do though.......


----------



## jay clock (24 Sep 2009)

As my kids would say Lord of the teapot, *CHILLAX
*


----------



## Renard (24 Sep 2009)

Lord of the Teapot said:


> OK I can understand why the Tea? thread, and others, was 'locked' at over 20,000 posts... BUT, an e mail informing me of this happening would of been nice, along with the oppertunity of starting the replacement Tea? thread.
> 
> This is my last post



Do you think the thread belongs to you because you started it?


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Sep 2009)

jay clock said:


> As my kids would say Lord of the teapot, *CHILLAX
> *




Eeeeeeuuuuuwwwwwwww I hate that word...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Sep 2009)

i like chillax, it's sounds just right for what it means, but it should be "chillax maan"


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Sep 2009)

i'm rather surprised the dictionary corner crew haven't mugged this thread yet


----------



## Rhythm Thief (25 Sep 2009)

"Removel" got me, but I've stopped pointing this stuff out now. It's a full time job these days and I've already got one of those.


----------



## Arch (25 Sep 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> "Removel" got me, but I've stopped pointing this stuff out now. It's a full time job these days and I've already got one of those.



Yeah, same here, except the having a job bit...


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jun 2010)

jay clock said:


> As my kids would say Lord of the teapot, *CHILLAX
> *





Fab Foodie said:


> Eeeeeeuuuuuwwwwwwww I hate that word...



'Chillax' sounds like some kind of spicy laxative! 

Any sign, or sound, of LotTP?


----------



## DavieB (26 Jun 2010)

Seems his last post was that one, high strung fellow lol.


----------



## 661-Pete (26 Jun 2010)

Is it possible, is it conceivable, that LOTP is an _alter ego_ of someone else who's still active on here? Just a hunch, a wild guess, you must understand.
Not me! I'm meticulous with spelling.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2010)

661-Pete said:


> Is it possible, is it conceivable, that LOTP is an _alter ego_ of someone else who's still active on here? Just a hunch, a wild guess, you must understand.
> Not me!



It _might_ be possible I suppose. (yeah I heard that rumour, who else lives in Leicester?)


----------



## Panter (26 Jun 2010)

DavieB said:


> Seems his last post was that one, high strung fellow lol.



Needed a nice cup of coffee, I reckon


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Jun 2010)

Well, I've corrected the spelling.
Never let it be said that the Moderation here is over-hasty.
Downright dilatory IMHO


----------



## Bman (27 Jun 2010)

What's this "Tea Thread"?

Tea! Bleugh!


----------



## TVC (27 Jun 2010)

Speicher said:


> It _might_ be possible I suppose. (yeah I heard that rumour, who else lives in Leicester?)



I don't think so, he had a website for his own business and even posted pics of himself. I wondered what happened to him, having nor come across this thread before.


----------

